# Sig Sauer 1911 .22 vs Ruger MkIII Hunter



## GMofOLC

I'm researching what to buy for my first gun, and I've more or less narrowed it down to two options, the Sig Sauer 1911-22(dude in the shop told me about it, came home and researched) and the Ruger MkIII Hunter (researched/found online). 
I've held both in a shop, (couldn't shoot because they don't rent those models), and they both felt good. 
I've heard nothing but rave reviews about the Ruger and its accuracy. Unfortunately, I couldn't find that many reviews/videos of the 1911. I know there's about a hundred dollar difference between the two, and I was wondering if that one hundred dollar difference was worth it.
My plan is to get another handgun of higher caliber sometime in the future, but right now I'm focusing on cheap ammo = lots more shooting.


----------



## cooper623

Well, im a die hard sig fan. simply put sig doesnt make shit. they know what they are doing and make great stuff, in my opinion the best stuff. that being said i am not familiar with the sig 1911 .22. However, i have a ruger MK III and have nothing but good things to say about it. They definitely have two different feels to them so i would say go with whichever one feels better in your hand and has a better trigger pull in your opinion. In reality, its hard to go wrong with either.


----------



## C1

Another option is a Ruger 22/45. This is chambered in .22LR with the same grip angle as a standard .45 ACP 1911.


----------



## hideit

pure accuracy the ruger but higher fun quotent are the new 1911-22's
i have yet to read about the accuracy at 25yds with the new 1911-22's
taking the ruger apart is tricky but can be learned


----------



## cooper623

+1 on hard to take apart with the MKIII. it has a really odd mechanism on the backstrap that you have to mess with to get it taken down completely. Also, putting it back together is no easy task either. Thats is a definite benefit tot he 1911 .22, it will take down like a 1911 and be easy.


----------



## GMofOLC

C1 said:


> Another option is a Ruger 22/45. This is chambered in .22LR with the same grip angle as a standard .45 ACP 1911.


To be fair, from what I've read and how I feel personally, I don't think the grip angle is what gets most people wanting a 1911. It's the look + the feel. And the Ruger 22/45 barrels look nothing like a 1911.
However, that could be a completely wrong assumption.

As to other claims, I don't feel like the difficulty in taking a weapon apart should factor that much into it's purchase decision.

And after those claims/defenses, I believe I'm leaning towards the Ruger MkIII Hunter.
Thanks all!


----------



## talldrink

The Ruger MK pistols are not that difficult to take down and put back together. Yes, it is a unique procedure, but anyone with the smallest amount of patience and can follow directions will be able to break one down and reassemble in no time after learning the process. 

Anyway.....
.22 1911 or a ruger would = a good time! No matter how you look at it you can't go wrong!


----------



## JRoddicles

I actually own the Sig 1911-22. While I really like the feel and the accuracy here are are a few of things to consider;
- while it's sold under the Sig label it is not manufactured by Sig. I found this out when I had to call Sig Customer Service. It is manufactured for Sig in Germany. (I'm pretty sure it's made by GSG, side by side they are identical.)
- I called because the recoil spring guide broke after about 900 rounds (27 days). The guide rod is cheap pot metal. The rod guides where out of stock and on back order through manufacturer. Took about 3 weeks to receive.
- Searching through the internet, the guide rod malfunction seems to be an issue in both the Sig and GSG 1911-22. Replacement part is the identical cheap pot metal part.
- A GSG version of the 1911-22 is $80-$100 cheaper.


----------



## hideit

JRoddicles said:


> I actually own the Sig 1911-22. While I really like the feel and the accuracy here are are a few of things to consider;
> - while it's sold under the Sig label it is not manufactured by Sig. I found this out when I had to call Sig Customer Service. It is manufactured for Sig in Germany. (I'm pretty sure it's made by GSG, side by side they are identical.)
> - I called because the recoil spring guide broke after about 900 rounds (27 days). The guide rod is cheap pot metal. The rod guides where out of stock and on back order through manufacturer. Took about 3 weeks to receive.
> - Searching through the internet, the guide rod malfunction seems to be an issue in both the Sig and GSG 1911-22. Replacement part is the identical cheap pot metal part.
> - A GSG version of the 1911-22 is $80-$100 cheaper.


ill bet it won't be long before after market parts makes a better guide rod - these 1911's are hot


----------



## aarondhgraham

*If you want a Sig in .22 LR,,,*

Buy one of their *Classic .22* series pistols,,,
They are built on the same frame as three of their centerfire pistols,,,
And you then purchase the X-Change kit to convert it up to 9mm, .40, or .45 ACP.

That way you are getting SIG quality, the SIG trigger/ergonomics,,,
And the ability to convert it to a reliable SD cartridge.

The Sig 1911 is definitely a GSG made pistol,,,
And unfortunately it's made up mostly of zinc alloy.

I have two friends who purchased the GSG,,,
After only a few thousand rounds of shooting CCI standard velocity,,,
Both of the handguns are starting to show an inordinate amount of wear on the slides.

Aarond


----------



## ronmail65

*Regarding the 1911...*I think the Sig 1911 looks suspiciously similar (or exactly like) the GSG 1911 -- tell me these aren't made side by side in the same factory? Anyway... I would get the GSG before I got the Sig because 1) I'd bet they are the same gun, 2) based on what I've read and heard elsewhere, GSG has better customer service, and 3) the GSG is about 25% to 33% cheaper -- you'd be paying extra for the Sig name. I have shot the GSG and liked it. I almost purchased one, but got a Sig Mosquito instead (more on that below). After handling the two, I felt like the Sig Mosquito was a better made and heavier gun.

*Regarding the Ruger...*I'm not sure why you zero'd in on the Hunter, but there are many other similar models that Ruger makes in the 22LR semi-automatic format. Not sure if you were aware of that. I recently purchased the Target model. These guns have an excellent reputation for reliability and accuracy. I traded in a Sig Mosquito for mine. I traded the Sig because I didn't like the trigger (more on that in a moment). I have not shot the Ruger yet, but I have shot my friends' Rugers -- they have a great trigger, are generally heavy and well balanced, with little to no recoil. These guns are build to last. I have field stripped and cleaned my Ruger and it was a HUGE PAIN IN THE A*S!! It is my understanding and hope that with time and practice the parts will losen up and it will become much easier. That said, field stripping a 1911 can be a little tricky too -- and the 22LR models referenced above have a few extra parts than your standard 1911 45ACP guns.

*Regarding the Sig Mosquito... * I owned this gun for 6 months and really liked it. The trigger pull is not so great and I just got tired of that, which is why I traded it. People complain about the reliability of these guns -- but as long as you use the recommended ammo and keep it clean and oiled, you won't have a problem. I think the Mosquito is a better quality gun that the Sig/GSG 1911, it is pretty accurate (probably as good or better than the 1911s mentioned above), has good sighting, and is probably the least expensive and easiest to clean of all these guns. You might want to check one out.

Based on my experience and preferences, I ended up with a Ruger Mark III Target with a 5.5 inch barrell. In terms of reliability and quality, I would rate the Mosquito higher than the 1911s. But if you really like 1911s and want to inexpensively train with a full size 1911 -- the GSG is a good choice.

*EDIT:* I shot my new Ruger Mark III Target this weekend for the first time. It is WAYYYY more accurate than any of the 22s referenced above -- and the trigger is great. I am very pleased. Personally, I had to spend time with these other guns to appreciate the Rugers. Save yourself the time and trouble and go straight to the Ruger. These other guns really do pale by comparison.


----------



## RogerH

I have the sig 1911 22 have shot about 500 rounds zero problems. son in law has gsg a few problems . i was told the sigs are built to higher standards. likes an ammo feels good shoots even better i will replace the plastic sights with fiber optics and the thumb saftey... only draw back mags are pricey


----------



## ronmail65

RogerH said:


> I have the sig 1911 22 have shot about 500 rounds zero problems. son in law has gsg a few problems . i was told the sigs are built to higher standards. likes an ammo feels good shoots even better i will replace the plastic sights with fiber optics and the thumb saftey... only draw back mags are pricey


Roger - I'm curious since you have experience with both the Sig 1911 22LR and the GSG model. I thought these were the same gun - just with different branding. Do you think these are entirely different? Or might be the same frame and slide but with some different components?


----------



## dondavis3

I own both and like my Sig Sauer 1911 - 22 best










It is made by GSG - I can't compare the GSG to the Sig because I don't own a GSG brand

I've intentionally fed it a mix of ammo brands and it eats them all.

Fun to shoot & it certainly does look & feel like a 1911 IMHO

I also own a Mosquito and it is a very nice gun - I've had no problems with my Mosquito either.

I just like the Sig 1911 better.

:smt1099


----------



## RogerH

well all i know i son in law has problems with his jaming worked and polished the slide so it works smoother. i removed the extra mag safety you had to have the mag in to let down hammer. it had 3 safetys thumb great grip like reg 1911 ok but the mag thing i couldnt live with easy fix. like i said sig 1911-22 shoots smooth never a problem


----------



## SouthernBoy

cooper623 said:


> +1 on hard to take apart with the MKIII. it has a really odd mechanism on the backstrap that you have to mess with to get it taken down completely. Also, putting it back together is no easy task either. Thats is a definite benefit tot he 1911 .22, it will take down like a 1911 and be easy.


Remove the magazine disconnect safety and this becomes a lot easier.


----------

